# gadu + kopete?

## Dagger

No i stalo sie. Zmieniajac komputer mojoj zone postanowilem, ze najwyzszy czas pozegnac ostatniego windowsa w domu. Niestety moja kochana zona uzywa(la) bardzo prymitywnego komunikatora - gadu gadu. Po zainstalowaniu kopete z odpowiednimi flagami do obslugi gg. Kopete sie uwiezytelnia poprawnie - niestety tutaj funkcjonalnosc sie konczy. Nie jest w stanie dodac kontaktu, otrzymac/wyslac wiadomosci. Postanowilem zapytac, gdyz moze ktos z was ma jakiekolwiek porady.

 *Quote:*   

> Windows -  Life Without Walls 

 

... who needs Windows when you don't have walls...

----------

## soban_

Moze zonie spodobac sie kadu? Jest bardzo podobny do gadu-gadu, sam uzywam ekg i ekg2. Jednak sa to 100% programy konsolowe, wiec watpie zeby Twojej zonie mialo sie to spodobac. Ostatnio intalowalem Linuxa mojemu dziadkowi, stwierdzil ze Kadu jest jak GG.

----------

## Dagger

Wielkie dzieki za sugestje, juz instaluje! Osobiscie preferuje jeden komunikator - wiele protokolow, a nie jedna aplikacja do jednego protokolu. Moja zona na szczescie nie jest taka wybredna ^^.

PS

Jakies pomysly co do kopete?

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja używam pidgina i łączę sobie xmpp z gadu. Nie potrafi przesyłać plików, ale podstawowe funkcje gg świetnie obsługuje. To taka alternatywa pod gtk+.

Co do kopete, przeemerguj libgadu.

----------

## soban_

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Wielkie dzieki za sugestje, juz instaluje! Osobiscie preferuje jeden komunikator - wiele protokolow, a nie jedna aplikacja do jednego protokolu. Moja zona na szczescie nie jest taka wybredna ^^.
> 
> PS
> 
> Jakies pomysly co do kopete?

 

Wiesz zgodze sie co do wielu protokolow, jednak po co insalowac komus kombajn - zeby uzywal w nim tylko gadu-gadu? Osobiscie dla ludzi ktorzy uzywaja konkretnego protokolu np skype instaluje skypa a nie ekg2, dlatego ze wiem iz jest to psu na bude (tzn wiele protokolow - wiele niedopracowan co do konkretnego protokolu). Tak jak kolega wyzej wspomnial, do rozmowy sie nadaje - gorzej jak bedziesz chcial przeslac plik. To tak samo jak z czlowiekiem, jesli ktos uwaza ze potrafi wszystko znaczy sie ze nie jest w czyms konkretnym dobry. A zeby bylo jeszcze smieszniej uzywam ekg, ale uwazam ze ekg2 jest lepsze gdyz radzi sobie z UTF-8 i posiada wiecej protokolow  :Smile: .

----------

